# Foal at last



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

My mare finally had her foal on 9th May at 10.10pm two hours before my birthday begun.
What a wonderful present though.
His daddy is a grand prix dressage horse Millenium.


----------



## mandiecoons (Apr 19, 2010)

awww hes gorgeous!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous congratulations


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

:001_wub: hes gorgeous!!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

stunning! he looks full of life


----------



## iloveblue (Sep 29, 2009)

stunning!! :001_wub:


----------



## MissyThePony (Aug 6, 2013)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I look forward to reading his progress


----------

